# 

## ania i grześ

interesuje mnie ile zużyliście ton piasku do zasypania fundamentów,
my mamy domek 11/10 humus został zdjęty i ścianka fundamentowa ma około 80 cm wysokości

----------


## Croolick

U nas weszło około 350ton. 
1m3 piachu to około 1,6 tony. Objętość fundamentów policzsz sobie sam w parę sekund.  :smile:

----------


## dzabij

U mnie 8 ciężarówek, takich sporych Man'ów - myślę że ok. 20 ton w jednej. Budynek 130m2 po podłodze.

----------


## miciu

U nas 450t, ale to dom z garażem i jest dosyć duży.

----------


## Piczman

U nas dom 11x14 i też wyszło ok. 70-80 cm wysokości, poszło 11 wywrotek po ok. 8 m3 !
Koszt 1700 zł, 300 m od działki jest kopalnia piasku   :big grin: 

U Ciebie :

11x10x0,8 = 88 m3

To mniej więcej bo nie podałeś/aś czy wymiar od wewnątrz czy od zewnątrz fundamentów   :Wink2:  

Pozdr.

----------


## labas1

Około 1000 kubików

----------


## profus

u mnie do wsypania w fundament i obsypanie weszło 40 kamazów. Dom podpiwniczony w 60 %.

----------


## zyga350

Do moich weszło 11 łudek każda po 30 ton.

----------


## CoolaTT

To ja powiem że około 12 ciężarówek 35 tonowych (ładowność). Sporo tego idzie. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## androzek

Dom po podłodze 223 m2 - 240 ton piachu.

----------


## JarzyQ

domek 120m plus garaz 40m fundamety na 1,3m weszlo ponad 500t...przypilnuj zeby Wam dobrze ubili ten piach zageszczarka..

----------


## tryllu

parterowiec 172m2. 15 czterosiówek czyli gdzieś 450-500 ton.

----------


## Darek G

U mnie weszło 260ton. Piasek/pospółka waży faktycznie około 1,6-1,7 tony/m3, ale to jest waga przy nie zagęszczanym kruszywie. Jak będzie zagęszczane trzeba przyjąć 2t/m3. U mnie wyszło 110m3 co dało 260 ton. Coś mogłem się pomylić w liczeniu objętości (nierówności spodu wykopu), coś poszło na obsypanie z zewnątrz, ale napewno nie pomyliłem się na tyle, żeby 1,7t/m3 było realne.

----------


## szybkaosa

> interesuje mnie ile zużyliście ton piasku do zasypania fundamentów,
> my mamy domek 11/10 humus został zdjęty i ścianka fundamentowa ma około 80 cm wysokości



~50 ton. 2,5wywrotki Mercedes Actros

----------


## ania i grześ

dzięki za odpowiedzi,ilość tych ton piasku mnie przeraża!!!
ale pewnie tak musi być   :Roll:

----------


## NJerzy

No to u mnie niewiele w porównaniu z większością tych którzy się tu wypowiedzieli - 45 ton.

----------


## darekzet

u mnie ściany fundamentowe są na wysokość 110 cm (8 bloczków)
piachu weszło 13 tatr (18 ton) czyli 234 tony

----------


## Switala18

Witam
Chciał bym sie dowiedzieć ile mam zakupić piasku na fundamenty. Domek letniskowy murowany fundamenty głębokość  0,8m długość 5,31. Będą trzy ściany fundamentowe bo trzecia zostaje ze starego domu (pozostałość)
Dodatkowo ile cementu będzie potrzeba

----------


## pablomoc

u mnie 7 starów po 8 ton

----------


## zk140t

> To ja powiem że około 12 ciężarówek 35 tonowych (ładowność). Sporo tego idzie. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


To co napisałeś oznacza, że Twój dostawca piasku rażąco przekroczył przepisy drogowe i prawdopodobnie zniszczył drogi dojazdu na Twoją budowę, gdyż nie istnieje ciężarówka mająca 35 ton ładowności. Skoro jednak Twój dostawca załadował na auto 35 ton piasku to prawdopodobnie przekroczył masę całkowitą swojego pojazdu aż o 10 ton. I to 12 razy...

Miej nadzieję, że tych postów nie czyta ITD...

----------


## skolos

U mnie pod płytę było ok 600 ton wybrane od ok 120 cm do 220 cm (miałem torfy + namuły) ...
powierzchnia płyty 125m^2  wykop 15,5x11 m 

Pozdrawiam
Sebastian

----------


## BM Kleszczewo

Dom 9,5 x 10,5 m wysokość fundamentu na 7 bloczków - weszło 120 ton - koszt z dowozem 2200 zł

----------


## czarn-y

Ludzie dajcie już spokój z podawaniem tych dziwnych danych typu wymiar domu i wysokość na ilość bloczków. Wymiar domu zewnętrzny czy wewnętrzny?? Bloczki jakiej wys. 12,13, czy 14cm?? Dla mnie te wypowiedzi mało warte, a zainteresowanym nie radzę nimi się sugerować tylko wziąć metr do ręki, zmierzyć wewnętrzne wymiary i policzyć m3. 1m3 = 1,6 t suchego piachu. Chyba nie jest to trudne, a da najbardziej realny wynik.

----------


## justkaaa

> To co napisałeś oznacza, że Twój dostawca piasku rażąco przekroczył przepisy drogowe i prawdopodobnie zniszczył drogi dojazdu na Twoją budowę, gdyż nie istnieje ciężarówka mająca 35 ton ładowności. Skoro jednak Twój dostawca załadował na auto 35 ton piasku to prawdopodobnie przekroczył masę całkowitą swojego pojazdu aż o 10 ton. I to 12 razy...
> 
> Miej nadzieję, że tych postów nie czyta ITD...


Ja podejrzewam, ze właściciel samochodu wcale tej drogi tak nie zniszczył, bo pewnie naładował tyle ile może i powinien, tylko klientowi nawijał makaron na uszy, że tam było 35t i tyle pewnie mu liczył. Poza tym uczulam, bo cieżarówka ciężarówce nie równa. Niedawno oglądałam jak cieżarówki jeździły z piachem na budowe. Pierwsze dwie ciążarówki były ładnie wypełnione, natomiast natsepne juz gorzej. Był tylko usypany czubek by wystawał zza burt natomiast przy burtach było jeszcze spoooro miejsca na piach. Oglądałam to wszytsko z góry więc był dobry widok i mogłam na własne oczy przekonac się jak to "rżnie" się klienta.

----------


## smigloxxx

Do objętości trzeba dodać 15%-20% to na zagęszczenie na wywrotkę wchodzi jutro się dowiem i napiszę  :smile:

----------


## hudy8

Witam. Panowie temat stary ale nie chcę zakładać nowego a mam pytanie. Od czego zależy  że niektórym weszło 100ton a innym 600t. Wiem że  wielkość fundamentów ma znaczenie ale co jeszcze? Czy np poziom działki na to wpływa? Mam fundament 15x 9 m wysoki na metr ale działka jest nierówna tzn z jednej strony poziom płyty jest na wys 20cm a z drugiej strony na 90cm. Czy to też wpływa na ilość piasku?

----------


## kuusamo

Stopień zagęszczenia. Stój cały dzień nad ekipą niech zasuwają z zagęszczarką non stop...Ma być ubite na kamień.

----------


## Busters

Od ubijania to wejdzie max kilka procent wiecej.. ilosc zalezy od wielkosci domu i glebokosci fundamentu.

----------


## hudy8

Rozumiem że głębokość fundamentów i ich wielkość wpływają na ilość piasku ale czy np różnica w poziomie fundamentów także na to wpływa? Dom będzie stał na lekko pochylonej działce. Stan zero wytyczony przez geodetę z jednej strony jest ok 20-30cm nad gruntem a z drugiej strony ok 90cm nad gruntem. Rozumiem że z drugiej strony gdzie zero jest wyżej piachu muszą nasypać więcej? 
Przepraszam za głupie pytania ale chciałbym dopilnować budowlańców a nie wszytko jest dla mnie jasne.

Mam jeszcze pytanie co do samego fundamentu. Murarz powiedział że zrobi fundament schodkowy by nie szło tyle betonu z powodu tej nierówności działki. Czym się "uzupełnia" te braki w fundamencie by płyta była na jednym poziomie by można było je odizolować, nadsypać ziemi by wyrównać działkę do poziomu domu? Ściany będą z BK.

----------


## e_gregor

Niektórzy robią wykop na dolny poziom ław i potem szalują. Inni ściągaja tylko humus i leją ławy do wykopu. U mnie była druga opcja. Powierzchnia podłóg na gruncie to 140m2, wysokość ściany fundamentowej 80cm - weszło prawie 6 wywrotek piasku (rzekomo 24t każda)

----------

